# Invisi-Back Drywall Crack Repair Backing Plate



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

About Invisi-Back: I made an offer to any of our members that I would send out a free sample of the product in a "Six-Pack" to personally try out this new product on a job, followed by a posted product revue. So far; I have sent the "Six-Pack" to Cazna, Kiwiman and Precision Taping; I still have 20 packages left to use before I receive another sample shipment. So, these free sample packages will go out to the the first 20 of you who send me your mailing address. (Email ([email protected]) My intention and hope is that this new thread will prove to be both informative and useful to the business success of any followers. Best wishes to all, and God's Blessings. Drifter.
UPDATE ON OFFER TAKERS:
Cazna, Kiwiman and Precision Taping have been sent a "Six-Pack. Mudshark and 4 others (No stage names given) will be shipped today. Also; Kiwiman has asked me where Invisi-Back can be purchased at this time. Prest-On Drywall Fasteners, in Hot Springs, Arkansas, www.Prest-On.com is manufacturing and marketing Invisi-Back, since it is a strong compliment to their other products. Prest-On's most popular product is their Insta-Back Drywall Clip; used for joining one or more drywall panels during construction, and for making repairs of wallboard damages. You may have seen Insta-Back at both The Home Depot and Lowe's; perhaps you have used it on previous jobs. My latest information is that The Home Depot has contracted to produce a Training Video on Invisi-Back, which will soon appear on their Website, along with retail pricing information. Invisi-Back will then be available on their shelves by that time. In the meantime; Invisi-Back can be purchased directly from Prest-On Drywall Fasteners at (800) 323-1813.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Drifter you've got mail. I'm looking forward to trying out your crack rerpair system.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I look forward to trying out the samples Drifter.
I will keep an eye out for them. :thumbsup:
Thank you very much!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

What a guy! Handing out a freebie to a bunch of hungry drywall finishers! I emailed. 
They sound very interesting and useful.
Very willing to give them a try!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

See, what did I say drifter, the 1st post would screw up:yes:








Nathan, you still have not fixed this bug

You can edit the failed smileys out of your post Drifter. Till Nathan (the owner of the site) fixes the bugs:whistling2:

Good luck


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OK Robert, I am "in" for the offer and sent you a message with my details. Looking forward to trying the product. What if all the boarding is perfect though?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

So where do we buy invisi-backs from? are they available downunder?
I haven't even tried them yet but I guarantee I'll be buying more.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> So where do we buy invisi-backs from? are they available downunder?
> I haven't even tried them yet but I guarantee I'll be buying more.


OK Kiwiman: It may take a few more days for you to receive your package of Invisi-Back to try. I did put a brochure in the box; as to how you can order them. Meanwhile; Invisi-Back is being manufactured and marketed by Prest-On Drywall Fasteners. You may have used their Insta-Back Clips for joining one or more drywall panels during installation, or for making hole repairs. The Insta-Back Clips have been on the shelves at The Home Depot for some time now; The Invisi-Back will soon be appearing there as well. You can now order Invisi-Back from Prest-On; at (800) 323-1813. Ask for the pricing for a case of 200 plus a few extra Applicator Tools. I will post the ordering on DWT. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> See, what did I say drifter, the 1st post would screw up:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right Nathan! Another problem is that each time I try to log on, I get a message that my password is wrong. So I have to punch the radio-button "forgot my password" to heve them Email a reset password. Does anyone else have that problem. How annoying that is indeed!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drifter said:


> That's right Nathan! Another problem is that each time I try to log on, I get a message that my password is wrong. So I have to punch the radio-button "forgot my password" to heve them Email a reset password. Does anyone else have that problem. How annoying that is indeed!


Your password is wrong..


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

moore said:


> Your password is wrong..


No! I entered the same password spelled correct. But I get tha same message back. I choose reset password, go to the "Change my Password" and re-enter it twice. It then lets me log in OK, but later in the same day, when I go on-line again, and enter that same password, I get thrown out again and have to reset it again. Something AIN'T RIGHT, Nathan!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Got mine today, Thanks.

Great package you have put together Drifter, Very good with lots of info, I have to say im really surprised how thick the gauge of the steel is, These are very strong and wont bend easy, I imagined they were a lot thinner. Looks good, Looking forward to trying them but even before i use them they certainly look they will work and hold well under the right conditions. Great idea and thanks for joining DWT and letting us try them out :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine arrived today as well, thanks Robert, I'll be looking forward to trying them.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Drifter said:


> No! I entered the same password spelled correct. But I get tha same message back. I choose reset password, go to the "Change my Password" and re-enter it twice. It then lets me log in OK, but later in the same day, when I go on-line again, and enter that same password, I get thrown out again and have to reset it again. Something AIN'T RIGHT, Nathan!


 Im still having problems thanking posts,I get redirected to a page that says I DONT HAVE PERMISSION. . Its not that big of a deal,just thought Id mention it


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The six you mailed to me came in the mail today.  Looking forward to trying them. I can see other uses for them, too. Like when someone moves an outlet. Thanks, Robert!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You know when a homeowner hangs his own rock and he had the rock delivered way too long ago and left it flat on dunnage and the bottom sheets get curvey?? Just put one of these guys in there and it will pull both sheets where they are supposed to be and your flat is flat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> The six you mailed to me came in the mail today.  Looking forward to trying them. I can see other uses for them, too. Like when someone moves an outlet. Thanks, Robert!


Tim: That's correct. Invisi-Back can also be used to make repairs; in many situations like when someone moves an outlet, when a cut-out has been made to create an access panel to plumbing or whatever, and when you need to make repairs of impact damages; such as a hole made by a doorknob or other such object; like when moving furniture, etc. Here's how to do it: 
1) Cut a duplicate replacement piece, (square or rectangular) cut slightly smaller than the cut-out section. 
2) Place and hold the larger half of the Invisi-Back against the underside of the cut edge; with its Tabs pointed outward and its Hinge Loops held in line against the cut-out edge.
3) While holding Invisi-Back in place; blind-fasten a 1" drywall screw through the panel and into its perforations at about the mid-point, and 3'4 Inch from the cut-out edge.
4) Tighten down the screw to flush it with the surface; dimpled only.
5) Place and fasten other Invisi-Backs around each edge of the cut-out as needed.
6) Insert the replacement piece into the cut-out, over the installed Invisi-Backs, making certain it is even with the surface. 
7) Blind-fasten the replacement piece with additional drywall screws installed through its edges, in-line and across from the cut-out edge at about 3/4 of an Inch. Tighten down and dimple each screw. The result should be a strong repair that is free of bumps, ridges or crowns; to assure a smooth surface for refinishing with tape & float, match-texture and paint. 

I will put together a photographic demonstration for you and DWT Members in a few days. Look for it to appear in my next Thread Installment.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> You know when a homeowner hangs his own rock and he had the rock delivered way too long ago and left it flat on dunnage and the bottom sheets get curvey?? Just put one of these guys in there and it will pull both sheets where they are supposed to be and your flat is flat. :thumbsup:


You are right again Tim! I can see you are thinking. Invisi-Back creates an artificial backing without attachment to nearby studs or joists. Without back-cutting to the nearest stud; insert Invisi-Back into the seam of the panel joint, and it will pull and draw both panel edges up-tight and evenly flush with one another; providing strong peripheral support from the inside-out, left to right and up to down. That is what Invisi-Back is all about. "It's all that it's cracked up to be." That quote is our new slogan-mark. Thanks a bunch for your helpful comment.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Drifter,I received the six you mailed me yesterday,I will post a review as soon as I use them, thanks for the samples


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I got to try the invisi-back the other day, I had a deep (and long) stone scratch in the centre of a 13mm ceiling sheet. I "V" cut along it and it ended up with a lot of flex when I pushed on the sheet, so I cut a wee slot in the crack and installed the invisi-back, it worked perfectly :thumbsup:, I wish I had these things a long time ago, I'll always carry them now. 
Thanks Rob, a brilliant idea you got there :thumbsup:


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the good "Kudos" on the Invisi-Back success. Should I consider this your official Product Review, or will you be writing one to be labeld as a Product Review???
A few words of advice to you and to others;
1. Be sensible and safety aware when cutting slots into wall-board; use only a Utility Knife with a blade no longer than 1 Inch (2.54 cm). Do not ever use a drywall saw, etc. Electric wires or plumbing may present. Be aware of Shock Danger, Hot Flash Explosion, and cutting into tubing or copper pipes. I'd hate to hear of any one of you getting your ears burned, or having to repair water pipes on your own time without profit. That hurts too, so don't do something stupid.
2. When cracks cross framing members, always treat them like you are joining two panels, by fastening down the broken edges. This helps draw-up and strengthen the broken edges.
3. Install Invisi-Backs along full length of the crack at 3 to 4 Inch (7.62-10.16 cm) intervals between framing members.
4. Always install one Invisi-Back at the crack's termination point, to eliminate its farther travel. In the U.S.; this method was used to fix the The Liberty Bel.
5. Invisi-Backs can also be used to repair holes and other impact damages; by cutting a generally square around the damage and installing them around the edges of the cur-out; then laying over a replacement piece to be fastened down. 

One final Note to you other guys: I still have 11 Invisi-Back "Six-Packs" for the free taking. Send me your mailing address and I will send out a sample for you to try also. Thanks again, Kiwiman. All the best to you. :thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I received mine the other day, thank you very much!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I also received mine a few days ago. Thank you very much Drifter.
A video review will follow shortly enough.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Drifter.

I have problems with this one model home ..Diagonal cracks .
We don't glue the headers..Metal bead or tape on bead ..still cracks.

header warping/twisting??


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine showed up last week too. Thanks Drifter. I can't wait to try it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank You also, Mister Saskatoon. I am anxious to learn how the Invisi-Back worked for you. Best regards.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Mister Moore: Glad you received your Six-Pack of Invisi-Back. Use them well. You actually posed two problems to me: #1; About your "Warping Header" problem. It appears you may have green lumber in that header; to explain why it may warp like that. I can only suggest that you figure a way to jack up your top-plate while you cut out the warping header and replace it with another one that's well cured. If you were to go ahead and rock over it anyway, you will likely get cracks in the rock. One problem will invite another. Right? #2; About "Diagonal Cracks." I assume you are talking about diagonal cracks in the drywall/sheetrock. (45 Degree Cracks that start at the corners of doors and windows) Invisi-Back is especially designed to be used to repair those kinds of cracks, and more. When you have diagonal cracks stemming from windows and doors, etc.; 
1) Be sure to first fasten the broken/cracked panel edges to the Riser Stud, (the wall stud that is next to the jack stud that supports the header) as well as wherever the crack crosses over a stud. This step draws the broken panels solid and flushed evenly against the framing members. You must treat the broken panel edges as though you are joining/butting two panels.
2) Install Invisi-Backs in multiple as needed, at 3 to 4 Inch Intervals between studs.
3) Install one final Invisi-Back at the crack's termination point, to stop farther travel. The main objective should be to do whatever can be done to reduce or eliminate movement, to keep the cracks from returning.
I hope this information is useful. Let me know how you fixed the warped header. Best regards.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Brian: I wanted to let you know that I spoke with my key production manager at Prest-On Corp (Manufacturer and Distributor of Invisi-Back) about you doing a video for the Invisi-Back promo; and he said they struck a deal with Home Depot to have the product on shelves at H/D before the end of this year, and they want to do the video for use on their H/D website and for Prest-On too. He wants to do a "wait and see" before considering another, but said he may still do another video for use on contractor suppliers, etc. Hold tight for now, and thanks.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Drifter said:


> Hey Brian: I wanted to let you know that I spoke with my key production manager at Prest-On Corp (Manufacturer and Distributor of Invisi-Back) about you doing a video for the Invisi-Back promo; and he said they struck a deal with Home Depot to have the product on shelves at H/D before the end of this year, and they want to do the video for use on their H/D website and for Prest-On too. He wants to do a "wait and see" before considering another, but said he may still do another video for use on contractor suppliers, etc. Hold tight for now, and thanks.


You couldn't get better guy to do the video.....someone who knows and uses the products he's promoting.
You've really got to get your products onto our shelves in NZ and Australia, everyone wants some that I've shown them to.......see what giving out free samples does, you've got me promoting your product in another country as if I'm a paid sales rep and it only cost you a few dollars :thumbup:


----------



## Drifter (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Kiwiman: Thanks whoppers for your great spreading of the word about Invisi-Back. My manufacturing company contact in Arkansas (Prest-On Drywall Fasteners) told me last week that Home Depot will soon have our product on the shelves in the U.S. and are now working on a "How-To-Use Video that will appear on their website. I too am hoping that the product will soon be available in Australia, New Zealand, Canada, and the whole freaking world!!!!! In the meantime, please do tell folks that Invisi-Backs can be purchase in bulk-cases of 100 to 200; ask for about 6 of the Applicator Tools (handles), by calling Prest-On at (800) 323-12813 . I will be looking for your great product review on DWT. Hint! Hint! Best Regards, Drifter


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Drifter said:


> Hey Kiwiman: Thanks whoppers for your great spreading of the word about Invisi-Back. My manufacturing company contact in Arkansas (Prest-On Drywall Fasteners) told me last week that Home Depot will soon have our product on the shelves in the U.S. and are now working on a "How-To-Use Video that will appear on their website. I too am hoping that the product will soon be available in Australia, New Zealand, Canada, and the whole freaking world!!!!! In the meantime, please do tell folks that Invisi-Backs can be purchase in bulk-cases of 100 to 200; ask for about 6 of the Applicator Tools (handles), by calling Prest-On at (800) 323-12813 . I will be looking for your great product review on DWT. Hint! Hint! Best Regards, Drifter


I started to do a product review a while back and it confused the crap out of me......I'm not the sharpest trowel in the bucket.
I'll get back there and have another go soon :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

These things are awsome, Life savers :thumbsup: They have saved me a few hassels now, Your taping away and oh crap, That boards not held very well, so what do you do?? Fit some of these little beautys and within minutes your earning again. Where can i get some more drifter?? Hows the product launch going???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Again, These are cool brackets, Shame i have a call some strange overseas number and say card numbers to get any more though drifter


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Wanted to make an update to where these can be ordered. I emailed Drifter after being unable to find them for sell through Prest-On. 

Drifter has had a few health concerns recently and is receiving in-home health care, but is in very high spirits. Please do pray for him and his family.

Invisi-back are marketed by FastenMaster and can be purchased at the following link

http://www.diyhomecenter.com/fastenmaster/invisiback-drywall-crack-repair-fasteners.aspx


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update philma, But :icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry: THEY WONT SHIP OUTSIDE USA, Dam.

I did ask walltools last year if they could get any, they said they will look into it but haven't got back to me on it.

And sorry to hear that about Mr Drifter, Hope hes ok.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Get well soon Drifter.... you have to because we want your product :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Again, These are cool brackets, Shame i have a call some strange overseas number and say card numbers to get any more though drifter


I found these brackets at bunnings check there maybe you are lucky too


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> I found these brackets at bunnings check there maybe you are lucky too


 REALLY, KIWIMAN, Go sniff around bunnings.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> REALLY, KIWIMAN, Go sniff around bunnings.


I'll try but odds are I won't find them, I can't find them on Bunnings Oz website.
Were they exactly the same Keke or were they another brand that do the same job?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'll try but odds are I won't find them, I can't find them on Bunnings Oz website.
> Were they exactly the same Keke or were they another brand that do the same job?


Yeah, they prob wont be there, Im not holding my breath.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

ok guys beer is on? 
i've got pics (just came back from bunnings) :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and I found these


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You da man Keke :thumbsup: I'll look into that, if anything they would be in the Christchurch store.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I got to try the invisi-back the other day, I had a deep (and long) stone scratch in the centre of a 13mm ceiling sheet. I "V" cut along it and it ended up with a lot of flex when I pushed on the sheet, so I cut a wee slot in the crack and installed the invisi-back, it worked perfectly :thumbsup:, I wish I had these things a long time ago, I'll always carry them now.
> Thanks Rob, a brilliant idea you got there :thumbsup:


Thats just fandango kiwiki first time I seen ya not photo shop somethin


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Thats just fandango kiwiki first time I seen ya not photo shop somethin


I know!!! And I seem to have so much more time on my hands while 2Buck isn't around , unless of course you want to post a pic of yourself :sneaky2:


----------



## robinasu (Feb 27, 2012)

So the invisi back is dead? Where is it sold now in the US?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

robinasu said:


> So the invisi back is dead? Where is it sold now in the US?


 Its a little elusive, Showed up in packs of 5 in an Australian hardware store, Other than that who knows, Real shame the drywall tools stores haven't added it to there shelves.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I remember correctly ...the guy that invented it was from Texas. Mr Riggs. I believe he got sick a few years back ....cancer?? I can't remember. I would hope he is well.


----------

